# Stopped getting e mail notifications



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2020)

Anybody else stopped getting e mail notifications when replying and recieving private messages ?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Oct 2020)

Yup.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Oct 2020)

Reported to @Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Reported to @Shaun


Thanks


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Oct 2020)

It's a whole new world.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody else stopped getting e mail notifications when replying and recieving private messages ?


Just checking if you have looked in your spam folder.
With hotmail, my emails sometimes migrate


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2020)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Just checking if you have looked in your spam folder.
> With hotmail, my emails sometimes migrate


Yes not going in there .
Although must admit two messages have come across tonight ok so might be sorted now.


----------



## Shaun (15 Nov 2020)

Sorry about that. I moved CC to a new, faster server and because we send out hundreds of emails per day (and started doing so from a new IP address all of a sudden) some of the emails were flagged as possible spam. I advised the blacklist services of the change and it took a few days for it to be fully resolved, but should all be okay now.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2020)

Shaun said:


> Sorry about that. I moved CC to a new, faster server and because we send out hundreds of emails per day (and started doing so from a new IP address all of a sudden) some of the emails were flagged as possible spam. I advised the blacklist services of the change and it took a few days for it to be fully resolved, but should all be okay now.


All good and back to normal thanks


----------

